# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Εκθεση Vinyl is back 2014

## east electronics

*Vinyl is back 2014 !!!!*

                                          Η εταιρία east electronics ανακοινώνει την συμμετοχή της για δεύτερη χρονιά στην: 4η Έκθεση “Vinyl is Back”
που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην αίθουσα “Μηχανουργείο”στην ΤΕΧΝΟΠΟΛΗ στο Γκάζι το τριήμερο από 31Οκτωβριου 1-2 Νοεμβρίου 2014 .

Το περίπτερο της east electronics θα είναι το Νο 4.

Η παρουσία μας στην Έκθεση έχει σκοπό την ευρύτερη γνωριμία με τους  ανθρώπους του βινυλίου και μια πιο προσωπική επαφή στα θέματα του  service (συντηρήσεις, επισκευές και αναβαθμίσεις) των αγαπημένων μας  μηχανημάτων ήχου.
Επίσης στην Έκθεση θα γίνει από την east electronics. Παρουσίαση  μηχανημάτων ήχου με πικάπ και ψηφιακές πηγές προϊόντα Advance Acoustics ,  Cayin , Echo, Zigali καθως και καλώδια kimber .

Τέλος, η εταιρία μας είναι χορηγός της Έκθεσης προσφέροντας , ένα  pick-up της εταιρίας Project μοντέλο ELEMENTAL έτοιμο με κεφαλή ORTOFON  OM 5E, και έναν συλλεκτικό ενισχυτή της NAD model 3020 ( πρώτη βερσιόν )  πλήρως αναβαθμισμένο . Το pick-up και τον ενισχυτή θα κερδίσουν δυο  τυχεροί, με κλήρωση ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που θα δηλώσουν συμμετοχή στο  περίπτερο μας μέχρι την λήξη της Έκθεσης ημέρα Κυριακή 2 Νοεμβρίου 2015  και ώρα 21.00  http://www.project-audio.com/main.ph...mentalphonousb

Επίσης η εταιρία μας είναι χορηγός της έκθεσης προσφέροντας την ηχητική  κάλυψη για τα event της έκθεσης σε συνεργασία με τους ραδιοφωνικούς  σταθμούς .

   
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, θα χαρούμε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας:
info@eastelectronics.gr
www.eastelectronics.gr
Λεωφόρος Μεσογείων 29, 11526 Αθήνα
τηλ. 2130491111, 6936691111

----------

andyferraristi (24-10-14), angel_grig (21-10-14), ezizu (21-10-14), lepouras (21-10-14), mariosinsuex (24-10-14), moutoulos (21-10-14), nikolasswts (24-10-14)

----------


## east electronics

Ευχαριστω Γρηγορη  και οπως ειπαμε  μην ξεχνατε την κληρωση ... 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## east electronics

Μην ξεχναμε οτι στην εκθεση θα βρουμε πολυ μα παρα πολυ βινυλιο  , στην  προηγουμενη μου δωθηκε η ευακιρια  να αποκτησω   και εγω μερικα  καποια  απο το παρελθον , καποια σπανια  αλλα και καποια τα οποια ηταν πολυ  καλες κοπες . 

Φετος θα υπαρξει και καποιο DJ show οπου απο οτι καταλαβα καποιοι DJ θα μας δειξουν πως λιωνουν τα ΜΚΙΙ στα χερια τους 

Τελος μην ξεχνατε την κληρωση οπου για μενα εκτος απο το πικαπ το μεγαλο  "χαρτι " ειναι ο ενισχυτης  που αν και μικρος σε ισχυ παιζει εξαιρετικα  ομορφα μετα την αναβαθμιση .
Πληροφοριες www.vinylisback.gr
και http://www.eastelectronics.gr/vinyl-is-back-2014/

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## east electronics

Αυριο το απογευμα ξεκιναμε στις 6,00 και η εκθεση θα λειτουργει το Σαββατο και την Κυριακη  . περισσοτερες πληροφοριες :

www.vinylisback.gr
και http://www.eastelectronics.gr/vinyl-is-back-2014/

----------


## east electronics

Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τα προιοντα στην εκθεση vinyl is back   
!

----------

ezizu (01-11-14)

----------


## geostrom

μπράβο Σάκη καλή συμμετοχή στο τέλος βάλε και τίποτα φώτο απο την έκθεση να δούμε και εμείς οι εκτός που δεν μπορούμε να έρθουμε

----------


## east electronics

Ευχαριστουμε ολους  για τα καλα σας λογια  και την συμμετοχη σας στον θεσμο πλεον του Vinyl is back !!! 

Τα αποτελεσματα της κληρωσης :
1) Νικητης που κερδιζει τον αναβαθμισμενο ενισχυτη 3020 της  NAD   ειναι  ο κυριος Νικολαος Σηφακης με κινητο τηλεφωνο που τελειωνει σε 6966
2) Νικητης που κερδιζει  το πικαπ Project Elemental  η κυρια Εριεττα Βλαχου που το τηλεφωνο της τελειωνει σε 4305

Ευχαριστουμε τους χορηγους της εκδηλωσης αλλα και τις εταιριες ultimate  audio και  Ορφεας   που με την βοηθεια τους   εκαναν την παρουσια μας  ακομα καλυτερη αυτη την χρονια ! 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος 

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=0iecH97KVbs

----------

ezizu (11-11-14), mariosinsuex (03-11-14), nikolasswts (03-11-14)

----------


## nikolasswts

σακη το πικαπ μ αρεση..για πες μερικα λογια πως παιζει, τιμη κτλ
αξιζει η αγορα του??

----------


## east electronics

Πιο πικαπ απο ολα ?

----------


## nikolasswts

το πικαπ τις κληρωσης, Project Elementa

----------


## east electronics

Αψογο Νικολα μιλαμε για Hiend  αλλα  entry level  καλος βαραχιονας καλη τιμη  ωραιο πλατω  δυνατοτητες  Γενικα θα ελεγα  πολυ καλη κατασκευη και αψογο design !!!

----------

nikolasswts (08-11-14)

----------

